# Fixing 2 kittens tomorow



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

This isn't the greatest photo, but I think you can see how beautiful this little family is. Rose (right) the mother cat, was fixed the same day I trapped her back in July. Sparta, left, and Cody are her kittens. 

They came from an abysmal situation at the local recycling facilty. I don't know how they survived without starving or being run over. Cody was far too thin and Sparta was a tiny, filthy thing when trapped, but look at her now! 

They have all done well in the big cage in my barn. I was able to successfully treat Rose's eye infection with antibiotics and lysine. The kittens have toys, boxes and as you can see, perches. 

Right now the two kittens are right here in the room with me in individual carriers. Tomorrow is spay/neuter day and I hope for the best for them.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Their life changed drastically when their lives crossed your path! They are a beautiful little family. Good luck on the s/n with quick recoveries. Great job you did in helping these kitties.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Aww, they're so gorgeous and look so healthy. You've done a great thing for them! Let us know how the s/n goes.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

At last I am home from work this morning and was able to check on the kittens. They are doing fine. At the moment they are perched in the window together, checking out the lawn while keeping a wary eye on me.

Spaying day yesterday was hard emotionally until I picked them up at 4 pm and found them in normal post-op condition. I had been especially concerned because one young male I trapped at that same location had a congenital heart defect and died under anesthesia.

Sparta and Cody both turned out to be females. They are doing great, eating and using the litter box. I brought all their toys over from the barn so they would have something familiar in this strange place. 

I am going to try to find them a foster family, but if I end up keeping them that's fine too. They've been through a lot and deserve a chance at a good life.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am sorry about the cat you lost. 
You have have rescued a beautiful family!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I wish I could bring Rose over to join her kittens at my house, but her future is at the barn, where she will never have to be without food, clean water and shelter again. Two days ago I opened Rose's cage so she could explore the barn and have the chance to venture outside. Everytime I go over there she is still on her perch. It's terrible to think she may be missing the kittens that much. Yes, I feel bad, but in time I hope the situation will be best for everyone.


----------

